
Eric Weinstein may have found the answer to physics' biggest problems - misiti3780
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2013/may/23/eric-weinstein-answer-physics-problems
======
samizdis
Aw, at least mention that this is an article from 2013. I'd been looking to a
follow-up from something recent re the Wolfram stuff,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22866284](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22866284)

------
loceng
Eric Weinstein on April 2nd posted the lecture to his YouTube channel + at the
end of video he goes over to clarify some details:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7rd04KzLcg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7rd04KzLcg)

I'd recommend his The Portal video podcast series as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/nobani88/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/nobani88/videos)

Two other recent interviews he did with Lex Fridman
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIAZJNe7YtE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIAZJNe7YtE)
and Joe Rogan
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf0_nMaQ6tA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf0_nMaQ6tA)

------
leepowers
About that:

 _Hosting a lecture in a university physics department [Oxford] without
inviting any physicists is, at best, an unforgivable oversight. As my
colleague Subir Sarkar put it, “It’s surprising that the organisers did not
invite the particle physicists to attend – if indeed the intention was to have
a discussion.”_ [1]

If the theory is to be anything but a dalliance he really needs to engage in
conversation. Weinstein may be right, or his ideas may very well stimulate
other ideas in the field. But the hard work of debate and discovery comes
first, afterwards the headlines.

[1] [https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn23595-weinsteins-
theo...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn23595-weinsteins-theory-of-
everything-is-probably-nothing/)

~~~
noetic_techy
The article hints to a correction that was ommitted and the letter it links to
is a dead link. I highly doubt he didn't "invite anyone from the physics
dept".

Listen to Eric's podcast and you will come to realize that his relationship
with mainstream physics dept is much more complex and nuanced.

------
noetic_techy
As a physics major myself, I'm a huge fan or Eric's work and his new podcast.
I think his critic of mainstream string theory and the general malaise of
theoretical physics dept globally is spot on. String theory is a dead theory
in denial of its failings and lack of experimental evidence for 30 years now.
The podcast he did with his "arch nemesis" who had a similar but competing
theory was excellent. It shows he is not living in bubble.

------
AnimalMuppet
This says that the "first generation" of particles includes the quarks. That
is, just as the electron has the muon and the tau as related but heavier
particles, the quarks also have such particles.

Do such particles exist? I had thought that the six (plus their antiparticles)
were all there are.

~~~
wnoise
I thought the six were three generations of two (well, four with
antiparticles).

------
java-man
This looks rather interesting. Could someone working in this field comment on
this theory?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Article was published in 2013. I haven't heard much about this since, so I'm
going to guess that it didn't turn out to be the answer. (Or at least, it has
not yet shown itself to be superior to mainstream theories.)

~~~
kingkongjaffa
Joseph Conlon of the University of Oxford stated that some of these particles,
if they existed, would already have been detected in existing accelerators
such as the Large Hadron Collider.[12]

> sounds like a hack to me.

Few physicists attended and no preprint, paper, or equations were
published.[13] Weinstein's ideas were not widely debated. The few that did
engage expressed skepticism.[12][14] They were unable to debate more intensely
due to the fact that there was no published paper.[15]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Weinstein](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Weinstein)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
I don't know where you got "sounds like a hack to me", but you're not quoting
my parent comment.

------
mikelyons
He just recently explained this on Lex Fridman's podcast and JRE

------
atombender
(2013)

